# Early preganacy 7week scan - "Slight separation"??



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Oink,

Hoping you can shed some light for me...

I had my early pregnancy scan on Tuesday at 7 weeks.  Discovered we are having twins (both heart beats seen).  One thing the midwife said was that there was slight separation, nothing to worry about.

As we were so shocked at seen 2, I forgot to ask what this mean't.  Can you advise?

Thanks, Alison


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm not sure what she means at all. The only thing I can think is that there are 2 seperate eggs rather than a seperated identical twin pregnancy?!  

Can you phone her and ask her to explain it to you? I'm sure they won't mind as you were a little shocked at the time!

Let me know x


----------

